# Suspension Q....



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Maybe someone knows an answer to my question.

My car is lowered with coilovers, a pretty decent drop. Sometimes when i turn, their is a one time popping noise that comes from what sounds to be maybe the strut. Inturn, after it pops, my allignment will pull to whatever side i was turning the wheel. Say I was turning a sharp left, it will pop, then it will want to pull to the left until i eventually make a right hand turn and straighten it out. It dosen't happen every time, usually only with sharp turns. It also dosen't pull real hard, just hard enough to agravate the shiat outta me. Anyone know what is causing this?

Thanks for any answers.


----------



## sprayin200sx (Dec 3, 2002)

hey man i had the same problem with springs...i was like wat the heck...probably it is the top of the strut assembly...the way the washer sets is critical...wat it is doin now is rubbing against the top mount to body...this is how it is...u have the three bolts that hook up through the body...then the washer that has a spindle to spin freely when u turn this piece is probably backwards...flip it and notice the way it is and fix the next side...i know the problem because i do my own work and made the mistake....good luck...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks man. So what i need to do is remove the 3 bolts, and then remove the center bolt, and then flip the washer? Or do i need to remove the three bolts, than drop the strut down through the wheel well and then flip the washer? Sorry for another question, i just wanna make sure that i follow what your saying correctly.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

bump


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Once you get in there, you should be able to figure out what needs to be undone.

It _does_ sound like a torrington bearing issue. Had the same problem on a 78 Civic years ago. Further, if you accelerated rapidly and gave the steering wheel a sharp tug to one side or the other and then let go of the wheel (don't try this at home, kids), the wheel would bounce left-to-right back and forth forever as the front coil springs wound and unwound since the torrington bearing wouldn't let the spring seats slide with respect to the top mount.

G


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

My question is...do i need to lower the strut out through the wheel well in order to get to the washer? (Which means taking off the 3 fastener bolts)

Or can i just take off the main bolt in the center, and then flip the washer over from there?


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

You'd probably have to drop the whole strut down. I think that would be the easiest - it's hard to flip the bearing around working upside down in the wheel well.

It's been over a week - have you taken a look at it yet? You should be done by now! 

G


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Yea, well i consider myself mechanically challenged...I always manage to break something. I just want to be sure i understand before taking anything apart. I tryed to loosen the center bolt on the upper strut mount with no luck. I'm wondering, is this the bolt i need to remove to get to the bearing? If so, i'll just get a heavy duty socket wrench and a cheat pipe to lossen it. I just want to make sure that i am loosening the right bolt.

-Edit-










So the bearing is under this bolt right?


Not my car by the way.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

That's the one.

Trust me, I think you will have more assured success if you undo the three nuts first, and drop everything down.

G


----------

